# sleeping dictionary



## aztlaniano

Encontré el término en un foro sobre los viajes y las estancias en el extranjero (texto más abajo). Me acabo de enterar de que hay una película con este título, del 2003, con Jessica Alba, que en francés se llama "Amour interdit".
Quizá sea análogo al "sleeping policeman" británico, que dificulta que los automóviles pasen a una velocidad excesiva, o al "sleeping partner" en los negocios, el socio discreto que aporta financiación sin dar la cara.
El texto: 
_My Japanese learning curve flattened after meeting my 'sleeping dictionary'. Partners can sometimes be the worst people to learn a language from._
_You've never had a dictionary battle?_

Mis intentos:
Mis progresos en el aprendizaje del japonés flaquearon después de ...

encontrarme un programa informático para la corrección de la ortografía.
encontrar un diccionario somnoliento con que quedarme dormido por la noche.
conocer a una profesora-concubina/profesor-gigoló.
conocer a un(a) socio/a que compartía mi afición por los diccionarios.
enfrentarme con un(a) socio/a en la comercialización de los diccionarios.
conocer a una jóven núbil y tan sexy como Jessica Alba que me distraía de mis estudios.

con gracias anticipadas


----------



## Fantasmagórico

“...cuando empecé a acostarme con un diccionario con piernas”, o “...cuando empecé a llevarme un diccionario viviente a la cama”.

  Realmente no se me ocurre nada bueno. “Somnoliento” no sirve para referirse a una lectura de mesa de luz (o “mesa de noche”), ya que sugiere que es el libro el que tiene sueño, y no la persona; en todo caso, sería “*somnífero*”.


----------



## aztlaniano

Fantasmagórico said:


> “Somnoliento” no sirve para referirse a una lectura de mesa de luz (o “mesa de noche”), ya que sugiere que es el libro el que tiene sueño, y no la persona; en todo caso, sería “*somnífero*”.


Pues según el DRAE: 
*somnoliento**, ta**.*

(Del lat. _somnolentus_).


*1. *adj. Que tiene o produce sueño.


Mientras que "somnífero" suele ser un fármaco ¿no?


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Hagámosle caso al RAE entonces. La verdad es que me sorprende ese uso de “somnoliento”, y no creo que sea común por acá. A lo mejor me equivoco.

   EDIT: Ahora que lo pienso, sí es común escuchar “una película somnolienta” (aunque también “somnífera” o “soporífera”). Pero sigue sin convencerme su uso para referirse a un libro de mesa de noche.


----------



## aztlaniano

Fantasmagórico said:


> La verdad es que me sorprende ese uso de “somnoliento”, y no creo que sea común por acá.


Pero que te resulta sorprendiente a ti, lo será para otros también.
(Edit - "soporífero" sí me gusta.)

Por otra parte, interesante lo de _diccionario viviente_, o _con piernas._
Supongo que_ parlante_ no funcionaría aquí.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Tengo la impresión de que es la misma cosa que un "pillow dictionary", un(a) amante de el(la) que aprendes algo de su idioma.


----------



## Lis48

I found the film title in spanish if it helps:  _El Lenguaje de los sueños_
http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film363849.html


----------



## aztlaniano

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Tengo la impresión de que es la misma cosa que un "pillow dictionary", un(a) amante de el(la) que aprendes algo de su idioma.


¡Bien!
Como en la frase hecha "tendré que consultarlo con el diccionario de almohada", cuando alguien emplea un término que no conoces, ya veo.


----------



## aztlaniano

Lis48 said:


> I found the film title in Spanish if it helps: _El Lenguaje de los sueños_
> [URL]http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film363849.html[/URL]


 
O sea, que se refiere al aprendizaje durante el sueño, quizá mediante un implante en el oído, como aquí:

http://portal.educ.ar/noticias/entrevistas/-ricardo-velluti-es-posible-el-1.php


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Lis48 said:


> I found the film title in spanish if it helps:  _El Lenguaje de los sueños_
> http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film363849.html



   Realmente lo más importante del link de Lis48 no es tanto la traducción del título de la película, sino el hecho de que nos despeja todas las dudas acerca de la trama:




> Drama romántico / SINOPSIS: Una bella mujer de la tribu (Jessica Alba) se convierte tanto en concubina como en profesora de idiomas de un joven inglés (Hugh Dancy).


 Ellos tradujeron “The Sleeping Dictionary” como “El Lenguaje de los Sueños”; pero ya se sabe que la gente que traduce los títulos de las películas, no suele buscar la fidelidad en la traducción. Yo lo hubiera traducido “El Diccionario de Alcoba”.
    Mi intento de traducción para el resto del párrafo:

_Mi curva de aprendizaje del japonés comenzó a declinar cuando... _[ se reciben sugerencias]_. Las parejas pueden ser las peores personas de quienes aprender un idioma. ¿Nunca han tenido una rencilla lexicográfica?_


----------



## speedier

This extract from Wiki sums up the film and it's characters.

_He is met with unfamiliar local customs. Selima (__Jessica Alba__) becomes his "__Sleeping_Dictionary__", who sleeps with him and teaches him the language and the habits of the locals._

It fits the context and Sprachliebhaber's suggestion #6, and I hope it helps a little.


----------



## aztlaniano

Fantasmagórico said:


> _ ¿Nunca han tenido una rencilla lexicográfica?_


No se me hubiera ocurrido esta traducción, lo había entendio más literalmente, haciendo analogía con "pillow fight" (y recordando el comentario de Sprachliebhaber sobre el "pillow dictionary"), aquí en el WR dictionary:

*pillow fight *nf pelea de almohadas
´
Aunque, evidentemente, una_ pelea de diccionarios_ sería más peligroso, puesto que los diccionarios suelen ser tomos pesados que podrían hacer mucho más daño, lanzados a la cara, que una almohada.


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Voy a arriesgar y, como consecuencia, igual termino diciendo una tontería, pero por si sirve de ayuda...

¿Podría "flatten" ser usado aquí en el sentido de "allanar/hacer más fácil"?

Mi versión:

Mi camino en el progreso con el japonés se allanó tras el encuentro con mi diccionario de cabecera. Las parejas pueden resultar la peor gente con la que aprender un idioma. ¿Alguna vez te has peleado con un diccionario?

¿¿¿???

Saludos


----------



## Lis48

It is the _learning curve_ that flattens so I would understand that the graph levelled out and did not increase or decline. 
 ¿_Mi camino en el progreso con el japonés se_ e_stanca cuando dormí con la profesora?_


----------



## alada

Ellos tradujeron “The Sleeping Dictionary” como “El Lenguaje de los Sueños”; pero ya se sabe que la gente que traduce los títulos de las películas, no suele buscar la fidelidad en la traducción. Yo lo hubiera traducido “El Diccionario de Alcoba”.
Mi intento de traducción para el resto del párrafo:

_Mi curva de aprendizaje del japonés comenzó a declinar cuando... _[ se reciben sugerencias]_. Las parejas pueden ser las peores personas de quienes aprender un idioma. ¿Nunca han tenido una rencilla lexicográfica?_ 

Yo me voy por la opción del diccionario con piernas (y con mente propia y una boca para expresarse!)

Mi intento de traducción sería este:
Mi curva de aprendizaje del japonés comenzó a flaquear cuando conocí a mi "diccionario noctámbulo".  Los (las) amantes pueden ser las peores personas de quienes aprender un idioma.  ¿Nunca han tenido una rencilla ..... (lexicográfica me parece muy técnica para el tono informal del resto de la oración)


----------



## aztlaniano

speedier said:


> _Selima (__Jessica Alba__) becomes his "__Sleeping_Dictionary__", who sleeps with him and teaches him the language and the habits of the locals._
> 
> It fits the context and Sprachliebhaber's suggestion #6, and I hope it helps a little.


Eso encaja con el "Diccionario de alcoba", con que es posible manenter "rencillas lexicográficas", de Fantasmagórico y me hace pensar en una variante: "un diccionario erótico", con que se puede practicar el "lingualingus":
Aquí en Urban dictionary:
1. Lingualingus the act of being sexually aroused or stimulated just by hearing someone speak or reading something. 
have you read Sleeping with the Dictionary? it's lingualingus, it's so hot! 
lingua lingus cunnilingus linguistics dictionary 
by paisy May 26, 2006 
2. Lingualingus The act of French (or 'freedom') kissing. 
Few things are sweeter than a bit of post-copulatory lingualingus with the one you love. 
by Coram May 2, 2003



alada said:


> (lexicográfica me parece muy técnica para el tono informal del resto de la oración)


 Sí, a lo mejor ...


----------



## aztlaniano

romarsan said:


> . ¿Podría "flatten" ser usado aquí en el sentido de "allanar/hacer más fácil"?
> Mi camino en el progreso con el japonés se allanó ...


 


Lis48 said:


> It is the _learning curve_ that flattens so I would understand that the graph levelled out and did not increase or decline.
> ¿_Mi camino en el progreso con el japonés se_ e_stanca cuando dormí con la profesora?_


 
Osaría discrepar, respetuosamente, con ambas, desde un punto intermedio.
Con "learning curve" se hace alusión a una gráfica que representa el tiempo transcurrido, por el eje horizontal, y los conocimientos del japonés, por el eje vertical, con una línea marcando un rumbo ascendiente. Con "flatten" entiendo que la curva ahora es menos ascendiente, pero sin llegar a ser, necesariamente, totalmente horizontal. No se ha dicho "went flat" (plano), sino "flattened".


----------



## Spiff

Mi intento:

Mi progreso en el (idioma) japonés disminuyó luego de conocer a mi “diccionario con piernas”. A veces los amantes pueden ser las peores personas de quienes aprender un idioma. ¿Nunca has tenido una guerra de palabras?


----------



## aztlaniano

Me parecen buenas posibilidades:


Spiff said:


> Mi progreso en el (idioma) japonés disminuyó luego de conocer a mi “diccionario con piernas”.


O "¿andante?"


romarsan said:


> mi diccionario de cabecera.


Cabecera de cama, se entiende.


----------



## sna

Si los nativos no conocíais el término "sleeping dictionary" no entiendo muy bien por qué hay que darle tantas vueltas:

No creo que una persona que llame a su pareja "sleeping dictionary" esté queriendo ser demasiado formal, así que en castellano igual. 
La frase posterior deja bien claro a qué se refiere.

"Mi progreso con el japonés se estancó en el momento que comenzé a acostarme con mi diccionario."

Un saludo.

hmmmm ... Jessica Alba ... sleeping ... a must to see!


----------



## Äldar

¡Hola!

_My Japanese learning curve flattened after meeting my 'sleeping dictionary'. Partners can sometimes be the worst people to learn a language from. You've never had a dictionary battle?_

Había estado leyendo este divertido hilo, y la verdad es que creo que el asunto va por la idea de conocer a un nativo/a y en vez de aprender el idioma acabar liándote con el/ella.

Lo que pasa es que es complicado encontrarle una traducción exacta al término "sleeping dictionary" para que quede bien en la frase... Con el doble sentido de ser un *diccionario* (por ser nativo japonés/a) y un/una *amante*...

_Mis progresos en el aprendizaje del japonés flaquearon después de encontrar __mi ¿diccionario de cabecera? Las parejas pueden ser las peores personas de quienes aprender un idioma. ¿__Nunca ha tenido una discusión lingüística?_

_*You've never had a dictionary battle?*_
Literalmente "batalla de diccionarios".
Choque entre idiomas... es decir, choque entre lenguas. Si lo trasladamos al plano amoroso... No aprende el idioma porque se pasan el rato besándose (y lo que siga ).


----------



## Wamba

Creo que quizá no tenga nada que ver con el hecho en sí de acostarse con su diccionario y sí con el hecho de que esté siempre ahí a su disposición para hacer uso de él en caso de necesidad. La expresión _*diccionario de cabecera *_me ha gustado. Ello no implica que esté en la cama, aunque la expresión proceda de ahí. En España todavía al médico de medicina general que se ocupa de la familia se le llama _*médico de cabecera.*_ En este caso parecería justificado porque el paciente suele estar en la cama. Sin embargo, se utiliza en sentido figurado otras situaciones para referirse a algo o alguien que está siempre disponible en caso de necesidad. Alguien que no sale de viaje sin llevar la Biblia, por ejemplo, no tiene por qué destinarla a su lectura nocturna. Digamos que se la lleva para leer algún capítulo en momentos libres que tenga. Pudiera hablarse de que es su _*libro de cabecera. *_Esta mujer, supongo yo que no estaría a su disposición sólo para enseñarle el idioma en la cama (el campo semántico terminaría por agotarse). El interés del buen señor abarcaría unos horizontes mucho más amplios que le sirvieran en sus relaciones en esa lengua. Sin duda sus relaciones de pareja no ayudaban al aprendizaje. He conocido muchos profesores que no querían tener a sus hijos como alumnos. Creo que por ahí van los tiros. Además, la ventaja que tiene la traducción _*diccionario de cabecera*_ es que se puede jugar con ella al doble sentido y… que piense cada cual lo que quiera. Saludos


----------



## Spiff

*Diccionario de cabecera* me parece una traducción adecuada refiriéndose a esa persona que tienes a mano para hacerle una consulta cuando la necesitas, pero creo que cuando a este "diccionario" lo metes a la cama (o te metes en la suya), que es la intención que encuentro en el texto, te desligas del concepto de *"sleeping dictionary"* que tiene el fragmento; por eso creo que algunas de las sugerencia que han hecho como "diccionario con piernas", “cuando dormí con la profesora”, “diccionario andante” o “diccionario viviente” son más pertinentes.
Incluso encuentro bastante buena y lógica la sugerencia de *SNA *de decirlo de una manera menos formal como "Mi progreso con el japonés se estancó en el momento que comenzé a acostarme con mi diccionario."


----------



## Äldar

¡Puede ser! El caso es que la pregunta trae cola...


----------



## alada

Lo que pasa es que tiene varias connotaciones y nos podemos quedar sin dedos de tanto escribir tratando de encontrarle la expresión más adecuada o más exacta... Por lo menos en mi familia tenemos la tendencia a llamarle a mi mamá "Larousse con piernas" haciendo referencia al diccionario de su preferencia que es el enciclopédico de Larousse.  Mis hijos me llaman "enciclopedia ambulante" y aquí en Panama le llaman (en broma) a la pareja (con la que uno duerme) "la manta con orejas"... Así que me pongo a pensar, por que no el diccionario ambulante, o con piernas o piernas lexicográficas?  (Ese es nuevo, nadie lo había dicho :-D )


----------



## Franzi

I have to admit that I've never heard of a "sleeping dictionary" before (I'd probably have said "dictionary on legs" or "human dictionary" or something). I think both the term and its translation are likely to be pretty idiosyncratic and particular to the speaker.

It looks to me like "You've never had a dictionary battle?" is a response to the previous comment. It's just supposed to be filthy innuendo; the exact meaning is unimportant. The person is refuting the statement that "partners can sometimes be the worst people to learn a language from". (Also, it's clear from the responses to the "dictionary battle" comment that the other posters don't know precisely what it's supposed to mean either.)

The version of the threads I'm looking at is here: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/japan/345791-learn-little-japanese-painlessly-2.html

I see the same stuff reposted elsewhere with the citation formatting missing so you can't tell which parts are quotes and which parts are responses.


----------



## speedier

Interesting stuff Franzi, which brings back vivid memories of living in Hakodate 30 odd years ago when I was keen on learning Japanese, but not as keen as laplap, the authoress of the quote, who made so many flashcards they had to go into storage.
Considering the origin of the phrase, it seems to me that we've now taken this as far as it needs to go.  Just my opinion.


----------



## aztlaniano

Estoy muy agradecido por todos los aportes.
Quizá- 
"Mi aprendizaje del japonés se ralentizó cuando comencé a compartir cama con mi "diccionario andante/viviente". La pareja puede ser la persona menos indicada para enseñarte un idioma.
¿Has tenido alguna vez rinas/rencillas retóricas?
...pendencias pedantes?
...broncas por verbos?
Estoy descartando (por ahora) que se lancen diccionarios el uno al otro.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

A mí me gusta más _diccionario de alcoba_ o _diccionario de almohada_, porque transmite el contenido sexual de _sleeping dictionary_, creo. Saludos.


----------



## sna

La frase te ha quedado realmente bien Aztlaniano. Lo único que no entiendo es la necesidad de poner "andante" o "viviente". Además de que personalmente no me gusta como queda, estás queriendo dar una explicación que el texto original no tiene. ¿Por qué añadirlo?.

En cuanto a la otra, a ver si te gusta:
¿Has tenido alguna vez una discusión/pelea por un término?


----------



## Fantasmagórico

aztlaniano said:


> "Mi aprendizaje del japonés *se* ralentizó cuando comencé a compartir cama con mi "diccionario andante/viviente". La pareja puede ser la persona menos indicada para enseñarte un idioma.



   Eso está bien. 
  Para la frase siguiente, sin embargo, creo que tenemos que darle crédito a Franzi, que en el mensaje #26 demostró que originalmente era una respuesta de otra persona a la frase anterior. Siguiendo la sugerencia de Franzi del “filthy innuendo”, sugiero: “¿nunca practicaste la “guerra de diccionarios”?” ... y que cada uno se imagine esa “guerra” como más le guste.
  Saludos, chau.


----------



## aztlaniano

sna said:


> ...Lo único que no entiendo es la necesidad de poner "andante" o "viviente". Además de que personalmente no me gusta como queda, estás queriendo dar una explicación que el texto original no tiene. ¿Por qué añadirlo?.


Tienes razón en que si pongo "comparto cama con mi diccionario" y a continuación hablo de "la pareja" está claro que es una persona, pero me gustaría dar con un término que sirva a las futuras generaciones de foreros, en otros contextos.
Por tanto, propongo:
"Mi aprendizaje del japonés se ralentizó cuando comencé a compartir cama con mi "*diccionario íntimo".* La pareja puede ser la persona menos indicada para enseñarte un idioma.
Con el resto, me parece genial la idea de Fantasmagórico de usar "practicar":


Fantasmagórico said:


> Siguiendo la sugerencia de Franzi del “filthy innuendo”, sugiero: “¿nunca practicaste la “guerra de diccionarios”?” ... y que cada uno se imagine esa “guerra” como más le guste.


Y de acuerdo con la apreciación de que las relaciones amorosas puede suponer una especie de "guerra", pero como se trata de un conflicto sin armas de fuego ni armas blancas, propongo "forcejeo", que además se puede entender en un sentido sexual. (De "forzar", acepción 3. Poseer sexualmente a alguien contra su voluntad.-DRAE)
¿Nunca has practicado lo de los "forcejeítos de fonemas"?


----------



## Fantasmagórico

aztlaniano said:


> Y de acuerdo con la apreciación de que las relaciones amorosas puede suponer una especie de "guerra", pero como se trata de un conflicto sin armas de fuego ni armas blancas, propongo "forcejeo", que además se puede entender en un sentido sexual. (De "forzar", acepción 3. Poseer sexualmente a alguien contra su voluntad.-DRAE)
> ¿Nunca has practicado lo de que los "forcejeítos de fenomenas"?



   En realidad, lo de guerra no es invento mío, sino que yo utilicé una acepción de “guerra” que no está en la mayoría de los diccionarios (tampoco en el DRAE, ni aquí en WR), pero sí en algunos como este:



> *Guerra*
> sustantivo femenino
> 
> *Frases y locuciones *
> 
> *1buscar / pedir / querer ~* Uso/registro: coloquial. Provocar < una persona > un enfrentamiento o una respuesta sexual: _Han venido los del otro pueblo buscando guerra._


 http://fenix.cnice.mec.es/diccionario/G/G1028.html

  Aquí hay algunos ejemplos de este uso específicamente sexual de “guerra”: http://www.google.com.uy/search?q="...eid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_esUY259

  Aun así, es muy posible que mi frase no les sugiera nada a muchos hispanohablantes nativos, sino sólo a los de mente más sucia.
  Saludos.


----------



## aztlaniano

Fantasmagórico said:


> En realidad, lo de guerra no es invento mío, ....


Tienes razón. Ahora que me lo recuerdas, he oído "X va pidiendo guerra" precisamente en este sentido.
¡Gracias!


----------



## sna

aztlaniano said:


> ¿Nunca has practicado lo de que los "forcejeítos de fenomenas"?


 
Forcejear en el ámbito sexual tiene un significado muy agresivo, no te lo recomiendo. Ni tan siquiera en diminutivo.
¿Qué quiere decir eso de "fenómenas"?
Lo de "guerra de diccionarios" a mí me parece bien. En castellano una guerra no tiene porque ser con armas. Se dice por ejemplo "guerra de almohadas" o cuando dos personas discuten te pueden decir "esta no es tu guerra". Una guerra puede ser cualquier tipo de conflicto / enfrentamiento.


----------



## aztlaniano

sna said:


> "fenómenas"?


"Fonemas", perdón. Lo hicieron mis deditos cuando miraba por otro lado, yo no he sido.


----------

